# Tv lcd Westinghouse, pantalla se pone de colores



## josse123 (Jun 21, 2014)

hola buenas amigos mi tv lcd Westinghouse alos 30 minutos de encendido se pone la pantalla de colores líneas de muchos colores de arriba asía abajo, cuando apago la tv y la vuelvo a encender se pone otra vez normal y alos 30 minutos vuelve el problema el modelo de la tele es SK-26H240S espero sus comentarios Gracias


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 21, 2014)

posiblemente este magnetizado, revisa la bobina y componentes cercanos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 22, 2014)

Naaaaaaaaaa , dijo que era un LCD


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 22, 2014)

problema térmico no es,porque si lo apaga y lo enciende dura 30 minutos mas,,,
no sera como el tv mio que el otro día se apagaba a los 5 minutos extactos .
quizás sea algún problema de configuración en la eeprom o falla del flhas 
o soldadura naa


----------



## josse123 (Jun 22, 2014)

yo me imagino que un circuito integrado o transistor de la tarjeta de video se esta sobrecalentando mucho y se pone de colores y al apagar y prender vuelve ala normalidad


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 22, 2014)

para descartar se puede ir enfriando la zona cuando el tv presenta la falla







se llama localizador de fallas termicas ,seguro que en mexico debe haber algún producto similar

http://www.edelta.com.ar/edelta/ind...ion=com_virtuemart&Itemid=2&vmcchk=1&Itemid=2


----------



## josse123 (Jun 22, 2014)

me imagino también poniéndole un ventilador por detrás  cuando esta la falla que se enfrie me imagino que se compone


----------



## josse123 (Jun 23, 2014)

amigos saludos estoy probando la tv le adapte un ventilador de 12v por que se estaba calentando mucho procesador de la tv alos 30 minutos se apagaba pero llevo 2 horas probándola y no se apagado


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 24, 2014)

tenes que localizar el ic o componente que calienta y le pegas un disipador ,uno de esos disipadores pequeños que traen las placas de video o en las placas de la pc,
si funciona te evitas el ventilador ,que junta polvo ademas de refrigerar


----------

